# Patented ashtray



## digdeeper74 (Mar 18, 2005)

Found this yesterday.  It's the only patented ashtray I've ever found.  How about you.


----------



## digdeeper74 (Mar 18, 2005)

Says:

SNUF-A-RETTE
 (REGISTERED TRADE MARK)
 STAND THE BURNING CIGARETTE
 LIGHTLY IN ONE OF THE CELLS
 COUNT TEN-IT'S OUT

 MADE IN THE U.S.A.
 U.S. PAT NO. 2100073 NOV 37
 EKSTRAND MFG. CO. INC.
 NEW YORK
 NO 834 N​


----------



## madman (Mar 19, 2005)

hey dig deeper thats a nice find, i like the embossment on the back  very cool   mike


----------

